# code for subareolar duct dissection



## cherylann.knighton (Mar 15, 2012)

any suggestions for this procedure code?
A curvilinear incision was mad from approximately 3 o'clock to 7 o'clock along the areolar border.  Using electocauter, the flap was elevagted behind the areola using a hemostat.  The confluence of the ducts immediately posterior to the nipple were dissectd, tied off with 3-0 vicry and divided.  a core of the breast tissue was then sharply excised including the ductal struction.

Thanks for your help!
Cheryl


----------

